# Satellite Installer Costa Del Sol needed



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi

As per the title I need someone who can replace my 1m dish with a bigger dish (1.3m I think should be enough to get BBC) plus change the LNB while they're at it. Can anyone suggest somebody who's good and shed any ideas what it would cost

Thanks

TB


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a guy who done mine we were €300 for a dish that receives sky. Will pm you his details.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We use this chap, he's really nice and good value http://www.camposat.tv/contact.html


Jo xxx


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

TheHendersons said:


> I have a guy who done mine we were €300 for a dish that receives sky. Will pm you his details.


Thanks, was 300 euro just to swap the dish, that sounds quite a lot to me, it's pretty straight forward to do and should only be a maximum of half an hours work?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

toffeeboy said:


> Thanks, was 300 euro just to swap the dish, that sounds quite a lot to me, it's pretty straight forward to do and should only be a maximum of half an hours work?


When we moved the first time, we had a company (British) come and swap ours and do some wiring and they charged 200€ - however, it didnt work. We then got the chap I've just recommended to come out and he told us that we'd had "cowboys" who had made a complete mess. So he re-did the whole thing (even patching up the holes left in the wall) for 50€. We've used him again a few times and he's never charged over 100€ and we have had some complicated requests

Jo xxxx


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

jojo said:


> When we moved the first time, we had a company (British) come and swap ours and do some wiring and they charged 200€ - however, it didnt work. We then got the chap I've just recommended to come out and he told us that we'd had "cowboys" who had made a complete mess. So he re-did the whole thing (even patching up the holes left in the wall) for 50€. We've used him again a few times and he's never charged over 100€ and we have had some complicated requests
> 
> Jo xxxx


Thanks Jo, that sounds much more like it, I've fired an email off to him so we'll wait and see.

KR

TB


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

No no that was for a whole new system (huge dish) will put on here tomorrow what his details are anyway. Sam x


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Jo is that Mark from Camposat? I used him too and we are in the campo - he was good and I would use him again too


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I would use Mark from Camposat too--he has been excellent to me--and a really nice guy !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Camposat.TV >> Contact Us Yep!! Mark from camposat - what a lovely man. British, but has been here so long he's "Spanish" LOL and knows his stuff. We even had him come all the way to Benalmadena when we moved here and he was still cheaper by far than the local guys!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

toffeeboy said:


> Thanks Jo, that sounds much more like it, I've fired an email off to him so we'll wait and see.
> 
> KR
> 
> TB


I've just mentioned this thread to my husband and he says that Mark isnt good at answering e-mails (it seems to be the way here lol), altho in fairness if he's out on the road alot he may not see them


Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Where are you on the CDS?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

You could give the guy I just used a ring, he's been here for ages and really reliable. No idea if cost was good or not but seemed ok to me and all arrived and installed a day after him coming over for a look around at what I needed.

1.2m offset dish - 195€
Quad LNB - 85€

PM me for his phone number if you are interested


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We had ours installed about 4 months ago, 1.3m dish, twin lnb, 200 euros the lot


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

You have to bear in mind that, as with anything, you only get what you pay for. The best dish is the Andrews Channel Master and a 1,2m Channel Master with a good quality low noise LNB would cost nearly €300 not including installation. You can get an idea of dish prices here:

Satellite dishes.

Obviously you can get cheaper dishes but if you want something that is not going to warp and lose its parabolic properties with the first gust of wind that comes along you need to seriously consider your options.

I can't recommend an installer as I do my own.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> You could give the guy I just used a ring, he's been here for ages and really reliable. No idea if cost was good or not but seemed ok to me and all arrived and installed a day after him coming over for a look around at what I needed.
> 
> 1.2m offset dish - 195€
> Quad LNB - 85€
> ...


come on Andy - you know if it's a personal recommendation, as an established member you can post it


unless the guy himself doesn't want you to - can't see why someone wouldn't want a bit of free advertising though


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

As far as I know Mark has a Blackberry--I've never had a slow response from him........


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

zilly said:


> As far as I know Mark has a Blackberry--I've never had a slow response from him........


He probably groans when he sees us contacting him lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

He's a patient guy with me too !!!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> come on Andy - you know if it's a personal recommendation, as an established member you can post it


Had no idea you could!

OK, name is Terry and company is SkyTel and his number is 66204370. He won't sell cheap & rubbish equipment, so if you are saving pennies go elsewhere, but at least you know it is going to last.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Beachcomber said:


> You have to bear in mind that, as with anything, you only get what you pay for. The best dish is the Andrews Channel Master and a 1,2m Channel Master with a good quality low noise LNB would cost nearly €300 not including installation. You can get an idea of dish prices here:
> 
> Satellite dishes.
> 
> ...


we´ve had no probs with ours including some seriously strong winds. Dish is a good quality dish and the twin lnb also; the guy who did it gets very good deals from a supplier and he doesn´t add a markup you just pay what he paid for the dish and kit and then his labour. He came bnack a week later to check it was all ok and we didn´t ask him to do that.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> Had no idea you could!
> 
> OK, name is Terry and company is SkyTel and his number is 66204370. He won't sell cheap & rubbish equipment, so if you are saving pennies go elsewhere, but at least you know it is going to last.


Shouldn't there be 9 digits in the number ?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

Sorry, can't edit post now either.. number is 662 040 370


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Remember that a Dish is only one part of the system. Sometime sjust upgrading the dish may not be enough.
A new LNB may be required (Inverto Ultra Blacks (singles) are great for the 1.25m dishes).
Sometimes new cabling can help - as there are many different types of cabling, and perform better than others with the weaker signals (I like Televes T100 cable - it is copper (as opposed to the cheaper aluminium cable others use) and on some cable runs I can actually see an improvement in the signal at the receiver end to what it is at the LNB end!) 
Also, and cable with "joints" in will have an small impact on reception.
Also, the make and model of receiver also makes a difference. The Pace 2600 is regarded as being the best standard Sky box, followed closely by the 430N, but the latest SD pace Boxes the 440 and 445 are, to be honest, pants on weak signals.
(its like saying a car is a car, but a Trebant perform very differently to a Lotus Elise!)
So if you do get a dish upgrade, it may not give you the result you want as it could depend on other factors along your system as well!


----------

